# North Slope Elk Elevation?



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll be heading up towards the north slope latter this week with my father trying to locate some elk. What i'm wondering is first of all if anyone knows of a good drainage to start in up there that would be better than another, or more importantly what elevation the elk are usually at up there around the hunting season. I figure that's the elevation I should be scouting now, because even if I don't find the animals, I might find sign and locate a general area I'd like to hunt this fall. Thanks in advance for any info on the northslope!


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have hunted the northslope for 10 years and I really miss it. If it weren't for the fact that I was going to school and didnt have time this year I would probably be up there. Anyhow at any elevation you will see elk. Some of them stay down in the winter range all summer. If you are looking for a bull they hide out all by themselves secluded in the pines (big bull). You will find spikes and satelite bulls mixed in with the main herds. I have spotted elk running accross the swampy moose bogs during the elk season and I have seen them run accross rock faces where the bighorn signs are posted aswell. When the snow falls you just have to know a migration route and either wait or locate where they have passed through and trail them really hard. Good luck


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

middlefork of blacks fork, up high near bobs lake,(below tokawanna pk) "spelling may be off" east fork on the right hand side past the bridge on the pine ridge, is good for after opening day. If you are looking to get off the beaten path dead horse lake at the top of west fork of blacks fork is quite good three quarters of the way up on the right hand side thier is an old slide area, elk like to forage morning and evening in this area. Big lyman lake makes a good base camp area. You can hunt behind the lake if the elk are low that year, or hunt high up with out moving camp. I have alot more detailed info if you are interested.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

We have always had good luck close to Henry's Fork. Just make sure you get off the beaten path. We usually hike in at least two miles. Last year we saw elk during the hunt (rifle any bull) between 10,000 and 11,000 ft. But we saw sign all over the place. Others have given you good information. I haven't seen a real mature bull up there for a few years, but that is the way it is. Last year we saw two 5X5's and a few spikes (along with some cows and calfs). That country is so beautiful, even if you don't see a single elk. Just enjoy it.


----------



## bowhunter (Sep 10, 2007)

Dang soules! Good thing I haven't told you all my spots up there or everyone one here would now know them!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I've hunted the north slopea few times the over the years and I've been surprised at how far out they've been spread out (elevation wise I mean). I was told by a couple of the guys at the DWR office that you generally will find them above 9000 feet, but I've run into them clear up top and again down on the wyoming side as well (in the same day no less) They get pushed around pretty good by the time opening day hits and your best bet is to find somewhere that is away from the major trailheads and at least a mile or two from the road. The other piece of advice I'd give is that once the first couple shots are fired, most of the elk stay in the dark timber. Be prepared for fast, offhand shots, and keep your scope on the lowest possible magnification. Practice mounting your gun and getting on target fast, because you often won't be given more than a couple seconds to take the shot when it presents itself.


----------



## dson42 (Jan 28, 2018)

There are no elk on the North Slope


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

ZOMBIE THREAD ALERT!

Hey dson42--welcome to the forum!

Some helpful advice->generally one does not resurrect decade old threads in order to make smart a$$ comments--There are enough new threads to choose from for that purpose :grin:


----------

